# Wood Bending: Epoxy Resin or Wood Glue??



## Sybarite87 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am built a curved table base out of 9-1/8" pieces of ash and glued them together with wood glue. It came out fine, but I felt way too rushed to set the mold. Is there a longer setting glue or should I go with an epoxy resin? I've heard epoxys are much more durable over time. What do you think?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

IMO, wood glue or epoxy will work. Some good/bad points. Wood glue has a short time frame from application to clamping. It could also allow a little "joint creep" over time allowing the final dimension or shape to change. Other than that, it will be strong.

There are some slow (1 hour) setting epoxies that works great with wood. The problem is mixing enough at one time, and the mess. The applicators, squeeze out, drippings can be a nuisance. Epoxy will do better in damp conditions.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can get all set up and ready to start, that will minimize your time needed. I would not use epoxy. Titebond III and Titebond II or III Extend are very close in open time, but if you're ready to go may be enough.

A urea-formaldehyde glue, like Dap Plastic Resin glue will give a long open time (could be 30-45 minutes), and is an excellent glue for glued laminations. 












 









.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

+1 on the urea-formaldehyde mix. Plenty of open time, water clean-up when wet and extremely strong for form bending. No worry about creep or delamination over time. Also good for veneer work.


----------



## Sybarite87 (Nov 26, 2010)

I sincerely appreciate it gentlemen, I've heard many things about Dap Plastic Resin. I will give it a go around on the very next piece I make. Does it apply similar to woodglue as far as coat application? I applied the wood glue with paint brushes but that seemed to be a task. I read somewheres that you can use a piece of all-thread and dip it in the glue and it works beautifully


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

For large laminations like that I like a few different methods depending on the glue. You can either just pour the glue on then spread it with a scrap piece of wood or even one of those smaller trim paint rollers. The roller sleeves are around $1 for 2 of them.


----------

